# Oblivion - Rufsteigerung



## Stiller_Meister (12. April 2006)

Hiho Leute 

kann nun seit 3 Tagen richtig Oblivion spielen (Ferien sei Dank  ) und bin schon dick süchtig^^
Hab nach nen paar Charaktären, mit denen ich Kvatch befreit hab und gemerkt hab dass es nicht 100% meiner Spielweise antspricht, endlich den für mich besten geeeigneten Charakter gefunden und folgendes Problem:

Ich mache gerad die Quest in Bruma mit dem Vampirjäger und hänge an der Stelle  fest, wo ich den Wirt Olven nach dem Vampirjäger befragen muss, er mir dazu aber nichts sagt, da ich nochnen Fremder bin. Also dieses Miniespielchen gemacht und den Ruf von 30 auf 49 gebracht., was aber immernoch nicht reichte. Da ich keine Versuche mehr hatte einfach mal testweise den Typen bestochen bis nix mehr ging, aber selbst der 69 Ruf reichte immernoch nicht aus!

Lange Rede, kurze Frage:
Wie kann ich meinen Ruf noch steigern außer dem Miniespielchen und Bestechen? Nur durch andere Quests? Wär schade, weil dann müsst ich die Storyline jetzt hier an dieser Stelle abbrechen!


----------



## PCWichtel (12. April 2006)

zauberspruch "bezaubern".. damit machste alle personen willig 

ist ein mystik spell und es gibt einen in Leyawinn zu kaufen wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## Dumbi (12. April 2006)

Hast du das mit dem Minispielchen richtig hingekriegt? Hat bei mir auch seine Zeit gedauert bis ich das Prinzip dahinter verstanden habe.  *g*
Du solltest auf jeden Fall schon zwischendurch bestechen, wenn du siehst dass der Erfolg beim nächsten Versuch gering sein wird (also wenn du beim Minispielchen dein Gegenüber wahrscheinlich verärgern wirst); dann kannst du den NPC nämlich mit Geld bestechen und darfst danach wieder am Rädchen drehen.
Alles klar?


----------



## Stiller_Meister (13. April 2006)

@PCWichtel
alles, klar, wird ma gecheckt!




			
				Dumbi am 12.04.2006 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du das mit dem Minispielchen richtig hingekriegt? Hat bei mir auch seine Zeit gedauert bis ich das Prinzip dahinter verstanden habe.  *g*
> Du solltest auf jeden Fall schon zwischendurch bestechen, wenn du siehst dass der Erfolg beim nächsten Versuch gering sein wird (also wenn du beim Minispielchen dein Gegenüber wahrscheinlich verärgern wirst); dann kannst du den NPC nämlich mit Geld bestechen und darfst danach wieder am Rädchen drehen.
> Alles klar?


hmm, so gut wie!
Wie das mit dem Minispielchen an sich funzt weiß ich, bei Aktionen die den NPC verärgern muss der Balken so leer wie möglich sein, bei Aktionen die ihn freuen so voll wie möglich, is eigentlich mehr nen Logikspielchen 
Aber wie meinste das mit dem bestechen?
Ich habe soviele Spielchen gemacht bis ich nicht mehr auf Start drücken konnte und hab danach bestochen bis ich nicht mehr auf Bestechen drücken konnte, hatte da 69 Ruf! :-/
Danach konnte bzw. kann ich jetzt weder Start noch Bestechen drücken, hab schonma 24 Stunden geschlafen um zu gucken obs vielleicht dann wieder geht, aber nix da.....


----------



## Dumbi (13. April 2006)

Stiller_Meister am 13.04.2006 00:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie meinste das mit dem bestechen?
> Ich habe soviele Spielchen gemacht bis ich nicht mehr auf Start drücken konnte und hab danach bestochen bis ich nicht mehr auf Bestechen drücken konnte,


Genau das solltest du nicht machen. Wenn du auf ein Feld kommst, welches den NPC verärgern würde, dann bestichst du ihn zunächst und kannst die Scheiben daraufhin erneut drehen mit dem Ziel, dass du auf ein Feld gelangst welches den NPC erfreut. 
Also im Klartext: Abwechselnd Spielchen und Bestechung.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (13. April 2006)

Dumbi am 13.04.2006 01:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das solltest du nicht machen. Wenn du auf ein Feld kommst, welches den NPC verärgern würde, dann bestichst du ihn zunächst und kannst die Scheiben daraufhin erneut drehen mit dem Ziel, dass du auf ein Feld gelangst welches den NPC erfreut.
> Also im Klartext: Abwechselnd Spielchen und Bestechung.


ahhhh 
so läuft der Hase also^^
interessant, danke für den/die Tipps! 
aber wie sieht dass denn jetzt allgemein aus, kann ich den Typen nie wieder im Spiel bestechen bzw das Minispielchen mit ihm treiben?


----------



## Dumbi (13. April 2006)

Stiller_Meister am 13.04.2006 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> aber wie sieht dass denn jetzt allgemein aus, kann ich den Typen nie wieder im Spiel bestechen bzw das Minispielchen mit ihm treiben?


Ich konnte die NPCs mehrere Male bestechen bzw. Spielchen mit ihnen treiben, allerdings lagen da immer ain paar Tage dazwischen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2006)

Dumbi am 13.04.2006 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Stiller_Meister am 13.04.2006 11:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gibt es ne ruf-grenze? in einem laden in choroll hab ich 75 bei so ner drachendame   würde das reichen für evtl. neue quests?

und kann es sein, dass erfolgeiches feilschen auch den ruf steigert? ich hab mit der nur einmal das "minispiel" gemacht, aber oft erfolgeich gefeilscht...


----------



## Dumbi (13. April 2006)

Herbboy am 13.04.2006 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es ne ruf-grenze? in einem laden in choroll hab ich 75 bei so ner drachendame   würde das reichen für evtl. neue quests?


Die Grenze liegt IMO bei 100, so wie auch in Morrowind. 
Wegen den Quests: K.A., schätze das liegt auch den den Charakterwerten deiner Figur. Sprich die Frau halt mal auf Quests an, entweder redet sie dann mit dir oder sie sagt, dass sie dir noch nicht trauen kann -> Minispielchen notwendig. 



> und kann es sein, dass erfolgeiches feilschen auch den ruf steigert? ich hab mit der nur einmal das "minispiel" gemacht, aber oft erfolgeich gefeilscht...


Jo, das war bei mir auch so. Umgekehrt funktioniert es ebanfalls so, sprich wenn du beim feilschen unverschämte Preise machst dann sinkt der Ruf. 
Das war bei mir der Regelfall^^


----------



## fragee (13. April 2006)

Dumbi am 13.04.2006 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 13.04.2006 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100 ist die Obergrenze, und ab 70-75 sagt dir jeder was du wissen willst. Ein höhere Wert ist eigentlich nur bei Händlern notwendig.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (13. April 2006)

PCWichtel am 12.04.2006 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> zauberspruch "bezaubern".. damit machste alle personen willig
> 
> ist ein mystik spell und es gibt einen in Leyawinn zu kaufen wenn ich mich nicht irre


kannst mir sagen wo genau in Leyawinn? Hab schon in der Magiergilde alles abgesucht, aber keiner verkauft da "Bezaubern".
Falls es ein Kerl Namens "Djarun" verkauft, welcher ja genannt wird dass er gute Zauber verkaufen würde, wenn man sich mit einer Mitgliedin der Magiergilde unterhält: Den kann ich nirgendswo in der Gilde finden, hab schon alles 3ma abgegrast!   

P.S: Habt ihr schon einmal hinters Bett der Magiergildenleiterin von Leyawinn geguckt?


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2006)

OffTopic: Ist eigentlich noch keinem die Ironie aufgefallen, dass ausgerechnet zu einem Thema bez. Konversation von Charakteren der Fragensteller "Stiller Meister" heißt...?


----------



## Dumbi (13. April 2006)

Herbboy am 13.04.2006 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> OffTopic: Ist eigentlich noch keinem die Ironie aufgefallen, dass ausgerechnet zu einem Thema bez. Konversation von Charakteren der Fragensteller "Stiller Meister" heißt...?


Au weia^^
Deine Sprüche waren auch schon mal besser...


----------



## TimonatoR-1000 (13. April 2006)

Stiller_Meister am 13.04.2006 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S: Habt ihr schon einmal hinters Bett der Magiergildenleiterin von Leyawinn geguckt?



Nö^^


----------



## Stiller_Meister (14. April 2006)

TimonatoR-1000 am 13.04.2006 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Stiller_Meister am 13.04.2006 17:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



das ist sone alte Ehrwürdige Dame die in die Zukuft sehen kann und so..... sie hat das Problem dass sie zuviele Stimmen hört..... wenn man einmal hinter ihr Bett guckt, sieht man, dass sie da unmengen an Alkohol versteckt hat


----------



## PCWichtel (14. April 2006)

Ich glaube das war nicht in Leya sondern Bravil... dort verkaufen sie Illusionsspells.. sry hab da was verwechselt... 

Solltest du in Bravil auch nicht fündig werden, dann kannst du ja entweder mal in Bruma nachschauen (gemischte Spells) oder auch in der Kaiserstadt bei der Universität... Da latscht ein Magier in blauem Gewand in dem Eingangsturm unten rum (wenn nicht einfach rasten).. der verkauft unheimnlich mächtige spells... gemischt glaubsch


----------



## Stiller_Meister (14. April 2006)

PCWichtel am 14.04.2006 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube das war nicht in Leya sondern Bravil... dort verkaufen sie Illusionsspells.. sry hab da was verwechselt...
> 
> Solltest du in Bravil auch nicht fündig werden, dann kannst du ja entweder mal in Bruma nachschauen (gemischte Spells) oder auch in der Kaiserstadt bei der Universität... Da latscht ein Magier in blauem Gewand in dem Eingangsturm unten rum (wenn nicht einfach rasten).. der verkauft unheimnlich mächtige spells... gemischt glaubsch


danke, wird sofort überprüft ;-P


----------

